# multiple_irp_complete_requests problem



## Nizuto (Jan 7, 2012)

Hello,

I have Windows 8 installed on a HP Pavilion g6 Notebook. I bought it last year and it worked fine until two days ago. 
I randomly get the "Blue Screen of Death" message with the reason of it being MULTIPLE_IRP_COMPLETE_REQUESTS. Then I have to manually shut down my PC and restart it. I keep getting this very random, up by now being:

-When I play videogames (2 times)
-When I watch videos on Youtube (2 times)
-When I first attempted to use the System Restore feature of Windows (When clicking what system restore point to use, it happened). (1 time)
-When using Skype Voice Chat. (1 time)

I tried looking into this problem and used a couple of methods to fix it. Here they are:

1. I was told to go into Device Manager and make sure everything is installed correctly without any problems. I did that and everything is ok.

2. I said to myself to use the old style System Restore feature of Windows that I used in the past on my old pcs to fix them. After the initial failed attempt (in which it gave me a BSOD when selecting which date the restore point should take effect), after the restart of the PC this message appeared:

imgur: the simple image sharer

3. I tried the "chkdsk" system tool and for a split second this error appeared:

imgur: the simple image sharer

4. I did an Error Check on my HDD using it's own checker. That told me no error found.

5. Last thing I did was to use the CMD command "sfc /scannow". This gave me the following verdict:

imgur: the simple image sharer

I don't have access to read that log.

Note: I scanned my PC for viruses and I had none.

PC specs:
-HP Pavilion G6 Notebook
-Intel Core I7 - 3632QM 2.20 GHz
-8 GB RAM
-HD Intel Graphics 4000 up to 1.6 GBs Videocard

Additional Info:
- There has never been any external incidents with the notebook
- The Windows was pre-installed. I don't have any Windows CD.
- The BIOS if by default in french, and I'm not too good with french

So, what should I do in regards of this problem?
Thank you in advance!


----------



## shawnpb (May 30, 2010)

The BSOD error is a driver error interrupt error Reboot in *"Safe Mode with Networking"* then head over to the link provided follow all instructions http://www.techsupportforum.com/for...tions-windows-8-1-8-0-7-and-vista-452654.html

After you gather all the information needed head over to BSOD, App Crashes And Hangs keeping your logs there not here.

Edit: The check disk command prompt gave you a "Access Denied" message because you have to open Command Prompt as an administrator right click> "Run As Administrator" to perform a check disk using the command prompt.


----------



## Nizuto (Jan 7, 2012)

JackBauer_24 said:


> The BSOD error is a driver error interrupt error Reboot in *"Safe Mode with Networking"* then head over to the link provided follow all instructions http://www.techsupportforum.com/for...tions-windows-8-1-8-0-7-and-vista-452654.html
> 
> After you gather all the information needed head over to BSOD, App Crashes And Hangs keeping your logs there not here.
> 
> Edit: The check disk command prompt gave you a "Access Denied" message because you have to open Command Prompt as an administrator right click> "Run As Administrator" to perform a check disk using the command prompt.



Thank you for the help!

Oh great, I didn't knew that one had to be "Run as Admin". Thanks!


----------

